

Twitter Sucks. Tumblr is Better. - tplDrew2
http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/04/twitter-is-done-tumblr-is-next/
In the past couple of weeks I’ve started to see evidence that Twitter might be entering its Trough of Disillusionment. The evidence you ask?
======
speek
This is fascinating. Do you think that twitter could possibly have a second
adoption phase? Possibly once they get their scalability in check?

------
danw
They're different. You've changed the submission title to be more link-baity.

